# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  محكمة النقض :لا يجوز تفتيش السيارات في الكمين الذى يعده رجال المرور ....

## د.شيماء عطاالله

محكمة النقض لا يجوز لرجل الشرطة أن يستوقف المارة في كل طريق عام ليطلع على تحقيق شخصيتهم ……. ولا يجوز تفتيش السيارات في الكمين الذى يعده رجال المرور والاستيقاف على هذا النحو يعد باطلا وباطل أيضاً ما ترتب عليه من تفتيش


لا يجوز لرجل الشرطة أن يستوقف المارة في كل طريق عام ليطلع على تحقيق شخصيتهم …….

ولا يجوز تفتيش السيارات في الكمين الذى يعده رجال المرور والاستيقاف على هذا النحو يعد باطلا وباطل أيضاً ما ترتب عليه من تفتيش……..
في حكمين صدرا حديثا لمحكمة النقض قالت فيهما انه لا يجوز لرجل الشرطة أن يستوقف المارة في كل طريق عام ليطلع على تحقيق شخصيتهم ، لأن في ذلك اهدار لقرينة البراءة المفترضة في الكافة ، والاستيقاف على هذا النحو يعد باطلا وباطل أيضاً ما ترتب عليه من تفتيش

كما انه لا يصح في القانون أن يقوم رجل الشرطة في سبيل أداء دوره الإداري الذي نص عليه في قانون المرور بالاطلاع على تراخيص المركبات أن يعد كميناً يستوقف فيه جميع المركبات المارة عليه دون أن يضع قائدها نفسه موضع الشبهات بسلوك يصدر عنه اختياراً

وقالت في الحكم الاول …….
…..انه لما كان من المقرر أنه لا يصح في القانون أن يقوم رجل الشرطة في سبيل أداء دوره الإدارى الذي نص عليه في قانون المرور أن يعد كميناً يستوقف فيه جميع المركبات المارة عليه دون أن يضع قائدها نفسه موضع الشبهات بسلوك يصدر عنه اختياراً ، ولا يصح لرجل الشرطة أن يستوقف المارة في كل طريق عام ليطلع على تحقيق شخصية كل منهم ما لم يضع الشخص نفسه باختياره موضع الريب والشكوك ، لأن في استيقاف جميع المارة أو المركبات عشوائياً في هذه الأماكن إهدار لقرينة البراءة المفترضة في الكافة ، وينطوي على تعرض لحرية الأفراد في التنقل المقررة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 من الدستور والقول بغير ذلك يجعل النص الذي رخص له في الإطلاع على تراخيص المركبات وتحقيق الشخصية مشوباً بعيب مخالفة الدستور وهو ما يتنزه عنه الشارع ، إلا أن تكون جريمة معينة وقعت بالفعل ويجرى البحث والتحري عن فاعلها وجمع أدلتها ، فيكون له بمقتضى دوره كأحد رجال الضبطية القضائية أن يباشر هذه الصلاحيات مقيداً في ذلك بأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية . لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن ضابطي الواقعة حال وجودهما بأحد الأكمنة في سبيل أداء دورهما الإداري استوقفا السيارة الخاصة قيادة الطاعن دون أن يصدر عنه ما يثير الريبة والشك في وقوع جريمة ما ، فإن الاستيقاف على هذا النحو يتسم بعدم المشروعية مشوباً بالبطلان ، وباطل أيضاً ما ترتب عليه من تفتيش
(الطعن رقم 1161 لسنة 79 جلسة 2011/03/24)

كما قالت محكمة النقض في الحكم الثانى:-
من المقرر أنه لا يجوز تفتيش السيارات الخاصة بالطرق العامة بغير إذن من سلطة التحقيق وفى غير أحوال التلبس إلا إذا كانت خالية وكان ظاهر الحال يشير إلى تخلى صاحبها عنها ، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يصح في القانون أن يقوم رجل الشرطة في سبيل أداء دوره الإداري الذي نص عليه في قانون المرور بالاطلاع على تراخيص المركبات أن يعد كميناً يستوقف فيه جميع المركبات المارة عليه دون أن يضع قائدها نفسه موضع الشبهات بسلوك يصدر عنه اختياراً ، ولا يصح لرجل الشرطة أن يستوقف كل المارة في طريق عام ليطلع على بطاقة تحقيق شخصية كل منهم ما لم يضع الشخص نفسه باختياره موضع الريب والشكوك ، لأن في استيقاف جميع المارة أو المركبات عشوائياً في هذه الكمائن إهدار لقرينة البراءة المفترضة في الكافة وينطوي على تعرض لحرية الأفراد في التنقل المقرر في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 من الدستور والقول بغير ذلك يجعل من النص الذي رخص له في الاطلاع على تراخيص المركبات أو بطاقات تحقيق الشخصية مشوباً بعيب مخالفة الدستور وهو ما ينزه عنه الشارع ، إلا أن تكون جريمة معينة وقعت بالفعل ويجرى البحث والتحري عن فاعلها وجمع أدلتها فيكون له بمقتضى دوره كأحد رجال الضبطية القضائية أن يباشر هذه الصلاحيات مقيداً في ذلك بأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية . لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن ضابط الواقعة حال تواجده بأحد الأكمنة في سبيل أداء عمله الإداري استوقف السيارة الخاصة التي كان يستقلها الطاعن دون أن يصدر عنه ما يثير الريبة والشك في وقوع جريمة ما ، فإن الاستيقاف على هذا النحو يتسم بعدم المشروعية مشوباً بالبطلان وباطل ما ترتب عليه من قبض ، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وجرى في قضائه على صحة القبض والتفتيش ، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه . لما كان ذلك ، وكان بطلان الاستيقاف مقتضاه قانوناً عدم التعويل في الحكم بالإدانة على أي دليل مستمداً منه ، وبالتالي فلا يعتد بشهادة شهود الإثبات
. (الطعن رقم 51965 لسنة 73 جلسة 2010/10/25)

المصدر:
http://www.egypt-man.net/wordpress/?p=7318

----------

